# Iron supplementation



## ao411 (Mar 19, 2014)

So my 16 month old has low iron, he's not a big eater but still breastfeeds a lot. At 12 months old the pedi said I could just up my iron intake and take a supplement as well as offer DS more iron rich foods. We did just about daily spinach, weekly organic beef (he won't touch it, I don't love it but I try), egg yolks, etc and tried to pair with vitamin C. But again, most meals I'm lucky if he eats a few morsels of food but his growth is fine thanks to breastmilk. Anyway, we retested and it's still low so Dr prescribed Polyvisol which I don't want to give (polysorbate 80 & caramel color? No thanks). Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Here are some more foods that are sources of iron. If that doesn't work, you could always try a more natural iron supplement like Floradix or some other liquid iron that tastes ok to your toddler.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Would your son like molasses or blackstrap molasses?

Give him a spoonful twice a day with OJ. The vitamin C will enhance the FE absorption. 

Good luck. My son had the same thing. This worked with my little guy at the time.

Floradix is wonderful too!!


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 24, 2011)

Floradix! It tastes like slightly metallic juice. Very toddler-friendly, and easy on your stomach.


----------

